# Cbbt 14 Nov 2006 - X 60 Fish !!



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*THANX TO THE WORLD FAMOUS ESPN STAR AND OUTDOOR CHANNEL EXPERT CAPT TOM HUGHES *
We all met at stingrays on the Eastern Shore for breakfast before sun-up.Headed to Kiptopeke State Park and launched the boat ....headed to the shoals around 7 30 and fished along the CBBT starting at 7 45 3rd island jigging bucktails on lite tackle.....didnt take very long and J KEELER kicked the skunk off the boat and it was on.....not to be outdone by his Dad<> Scott Keeler started catching striper from 22 to 28 inches every third cast or so.....old man keeler was right behind him with 25,27,24 and 28 inch fish..as the "trollers" just cruised by with their hands in the air fishless as i tossed back a 25 inch fish in front of the guy ..this went on for several hours back and forth just bailing big fat healthy fish one after another....too much action for Capt Tom even get a bucktail in edge wise.....I threw a line in every now and then too when i wasnt netting someone elses fish and taking photos for the magazine to come up with fish around 25,27 and a cow that was close to 33.....then more of the keeler battle and a 30 or 31 or two for me too I think i caught about 8 striper, J KEELER must have got over 2 dozen and Scott killed em and caught close to 30 fish himself..... WE RELEASED CLOSE TO 60 FISH AND KEPT NONE,NOT A SINGLE FISH ....seas got very nice,wind died down and we headed to the 4th island to tog a bit. Mr Keeler had not caught tog in over 25 years.....it didnt take him long to get back in the hang of things with a big fat Oyster Toad to make him even more determined to put some of the tasty toothy critters in the cooler....between tatoug and black sea bass he was on fire, so much so that we couldnt fish. He would catch a fish,scott would net it and i tagged it, Capt Tom would measure them and back they went A tag rail holds 50 tags anf I ran out of tags.....he kept 3 Tog and we headed back to the boat ramp and slipped in between the concrete ships just before the sun went down !! i have said it before and i will say it again.....there aint a better guide to fish with that TOM HUGHES and no better folk to fish with than Mr Keeler....thanx once again for another awsome fish filled trip !!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome fish*

Way to go.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

We need to party together. It is a good thing I like to fish so much. Not always that good at it. I am taking the Gotta Go in next week for a "tweaking". When I get her back, I'll drive if you can show me a thing or two.

John


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

man i guess u were right!


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

nice! sounds like a blast.

what are those ugly fish in the last pic?


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*nice fish*

King, the fish in the last pic are tataug. I haven't eaten them before but hear they are a great tasting fish. I want to give them a shot this weekend.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

mlbowman1 said:


> King, the fish in the last pic are tataug. I haven't eaten them before but hear they are a great tasting fish. I want to give them a shot this weekend.


i hope they taste better than they look!

must have been caught with an Ugly Stik.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

Ugly on the end of the cable,

Real tasty laying on the table.  

They realy are a good tasting fish


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice...looks like a great day...i need some togs for the grill


----------

